# What's going on with my lawn?



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey guys I'm not sure what's going on with my lawn. Its not even close to as green as I'd like. Alot of dying blades. I have some spots that look great and I'm guessing it's ***. Other spots I have this really fine blade that isn't doing well in my lawn. What is this grass and what should I do?


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

Any help?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I see a mix of seed stalks that are dying off and also some lesions that appear to be dollar spot in the second picture. These combined can be very stressful.


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

Any advice on what I should do?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

You can spray for dollar spot, not much you can do about seed heads except keep mowing, eventually they will fully die and go away but it can take many weeks in my experience.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Kellybrown_87 said:


> Any advice on what I should do?


You could use Scott's disease ex.


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Kellybrown_87 said:
> 
> 
> > Any advice on what I should do?
> ...


Any alternatives for Scott's disease ex? I live in Canada and I cant find a location that's sells this product.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Kellybrown_87 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Kellybrown_87 said:
> ...


Central Ontario? What is the nightime low temperature right now? There are some lesions on the blades but plenty of healthy grass. You show close-ups of brown grass blades but what does the overall lawn look like?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Azoxystrobin (DiseaseX) is not labeled for Dollar Spot. Clearys, Propacanozole.... Read the fungicide guide.



Kellybrown_87 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Kellybrown_87 said:
> ...


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

tgreen said:


> Kellybrown_87 said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...


Barrie ontario. The nighttime low is about 17c 63f. I will post a picture of the overall lawn tomorrow.


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

Doesn't look as bad in the pictures


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

OK, I see your concern. The problem is there are a hundred reasons why grass can turn brown so it's impossible to say for sure. I can see lesions which indicates there is at least some disease but it's not clear that's the main problem. If you don't have access to scott's disease ex (azoxystrobin) then I wouldn't bother treating for disease. The one exception is that if that's dollar spot then a product with propiconazole should work but I can't see any clear dollar spot from the pics.

It looks like you have plenty of healthy grass (which appears to be a mix of KBG and perrenial rye?) so your lawn should bounce back when temps cool and you can get some nitrogen on it. If I were in your situation, I would wait out the hot weather and once your low temps are getting back below 60F routinely then start hitting it hard with organic nitrogen (like milorganite). Two or three pounds of N spaced 4 to 6 weeks apart. That product also has iron which should help with green up. If you wanted to do like 0.25lb of organic nitrogen now you could do that too.

I'm assuming you know all the basic stuff like water deep and infrequent. Don't run a lot of synthetic, quick release fertilizer right now. Test your soil every 2 to 3 years, etc. Maybe you also throw out some KBG seed when temps start to cool?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

To the OP... I am within an hour of you... Within the last 2-3 weeks all the KBG and PR grasses seeded, so now you have all of the seed stalks dying off which turn yellow... Go pull up a bunch of the yellow stuff and if the stalk is a cylinder (like a piece of straw) then that is what it is.. It needs to break down which takes time... They also do not cut very well with the mower, so they tend to shred and look worse a day or so after mowing..


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

tgreen said:


> OK, I see your concern. The problem is there are a hundred reasons why grass can turn brown so it's impossible to say for sure. I can see lesions which indicates there is at least some disease but it's not clear that's the main problem. If you don't have access to scott's disease ex (azoxystrobin) then I wouldn't bother treating for disease. The one exception is that if that's dollar spot then a product with propiconazole should work but I can't see any clear dollar spot from the pics.
> 
> It looks like you have plenty of healthy grass (which appears to be a mix of KBG and perrenial rye?) so your lawn should bounce back when temps cool and you can get some nitrogen on it. If I were in your situation, I would wait out the hot weather and once your low temps are getting back below 60F routinely then start hitting it hard with organic nitrogen (like milorganite). Two or three pounds of N spaced 4 to 6 weeks apart. That product also has iron which should help with green up. If you wanted to do like 0.25lb of organic nitrogen now you could do that too.
> 
> I'm assuming you know all the basic stuff like water deep and infrequent. Don't run a lot of synthetic, quick release fertilizer right now. Test your soil every 2 to 3 years, etc. Maybe you also throw out some KBG seed when temps start to cool?


Thanks for the advice! I did throw down some organics fertilizer 9-2-2 with iron about a week ago. I don't have access to milogranite unless I take a trip down to the us. I do have a few bags or urea I was going to save for fall. I do plan on overseeing with *** later when temps cool.


----------



## Kellybrown_87 (Jun 19, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> To the OP... I am within an hour of you... Within the last 2-3 weeks all the KBG and PR grasses seeded, so now you have all of the seed stalks dying off which turn yellow... Go pull up a bunch of the yellow stuff and if the stalk is a cylinder (like a piece of straw) then that is what it is.. It needs to break down which takes time... They also do not cut very well with the mower, so they tend to shred and look worse a day or so after mowing..


Where do you shop for your lawn care products?


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey I live in Barrie as well and have the same issue a lot of brown stock like sticks 
3 weeks ago I had so much seed like never before. Now that the seed is gone the brown is coming in. 
Since can't get milorganite here the closest alternative is the stuff from Brett Yonge they deliver to the door in Barrie 
Three 50 lbs bags cost about $120 
I got the contact last year from @Harts thanks again! 
So this could be something in our area this year 
PM me if you need the contact


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Kellybrown_87 Brett Young is a good source for a milorganite alternative.

Seed world USA has just about everything you need and ships to Canada. Although it is expensive and can take a few weeks to get to you.

Kelp4less is another online store that some guys use.

Check out the Great Canadian Lawn Care Rant thread. Tons of useful info in there.

Don't bother searching locally for the good products. Ontario has banned just about everything the guys in the US use.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Kellybrown_87 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP... I am within an hour of you... Within the last 2-3 weeks all the KBG and PR grasses seeded, so now you have all of the seed stalks dying off which turn yellow... Go pull up a bunch of the yellow stuff and if the stalk is a cylinder (like a piece of straw) then that is what it is.. It needs to break down which takes time... They also do not cut very well with the mower, so they tend to shred and look worse a day or so after mowing..
> ...


South of the border.... When I go on vacation I pick up a bunch of stuff. Par 3 and roundup I order from with Canada ... pm me if you want to know where..


----------



## TheAGame (Jul 10, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Kellybrown_87 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Hi i am in the gta, can you let me know where i can get par3 and other good stuff? Sent you a PM aswell


----------

